# Sound Quality



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that the sound quality has gone down over the last week? It sounds like they are compressing the music channels more than they used to.


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

> Has anyone else noticed that the sound quality has gone down over the last week? It sounds like they are compressing the music channels more than they used to.


I haven't noticed it myself. My SUPV1 which records streams for later playback records different amounts of time depending on the channel. I assume that is because of the different compression rates of each channel. Those values haven't changed on the channels I listen to.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've noticed no changes, for better or worse on any of the stations I listen to.


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jan 29, 2008)

It sounds so bad already that if it got a little worse I doubt I'd even notice.


----------

